# On Assignment in Afghanistan - Maritimers At War



## UCModFloppy (22 Feb 2008)

Hey I just found this on display at Coles, havent even got to open the book yet, will let yea know what I think.

On Assignment in Afghanistan - Maritimers At War
ISBN-13: 978-1-55109-640-7
ISBN-10: 1-55109-640-4

Nimbus Publishing Limited
PO Box 9166, Halifax, NS B3K 5M8
Copyright The ChronicleHearld

Text by: Chris Lambie
Photography by: Christian Laforce
Pages:64


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Feb 2008)

Intresting. 


*Mike waite's for an update*

 ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Feb 2008)

I got it for Christmas and enjoyed it. Some friends in there


----------



## UCModFloppy (24 Feb 2008)

It was a fast read due to it's small size and large pictures.

The writing itself is not so much a book form of writing. It's set up more like newspaper articles. But the info and pics of Maritimers are great. It shows how far our hometown men and women really travel. As a Maritimer, I think its a valuable addition to my Library. 4/5


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Feb 2008)

UCModFloppy said:
			
		

> It was a fast read due to it's small size and large pictures.
> 
> The writing itself is not so much a book form of writing. It's set up more like newspaper articles. But the info and pics of Maritimers are great. It shows how far our hometown men and women really travel. As a Maritimer, I think its a valuable addition to my Library. 4/5


Intresting. Perhaps I'll pick it up the next time I'm in town.


----------

